# What SSD is the best?



## ulises3.14 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've recently decided (thanks to a bunch of people in the system builders forum) that the way to go for my incremental upgrade this holidays is a SSD to use it as a boot drive, but I've never used one before, do you have any recommendations  regarding brands and models? thanks!


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 6, 2013)

there are probably a lot of fine choices, i've been told to try a crucial M500 series, others go by samsung 840, intel, sandisk, etc

take a peek at reviews, pick a price range you're aiming for, check reviews on newegg/amazon/google, maybe learn about how to take care of an ssd or how to adjust windows/programs to work nicely with it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 7, 2013)

Crucial M500 and Samsung EVOs are the go to drives at the moment. They go on sale frequently at amazon and newegg.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 7, 2013)

There's very little real world performance difference between SSDs.  What you want is reliability and low price.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2013)

Should have decided to go for an SSD last week. 240-256Gig SSDs were going ludicrously cheap in the blackfriday sales. While its never too late to upgrade to an SSD you still could have saved yourself anywhere between $30-60 in the sales.


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 7, 2013)

Samsung is the goto SSD brand these days.

Intel and Corsair are excellent too.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Should have decided to go for an SSD last week. 240-256Gig SSDs were going ludicrously cheap in the blackfriday sales. While its never too late to upgrade to an SSD you still could have saved yourself anywhere between $30-60 in the sales.



I saw the 960gb M500 as low as $450 last week. If I had the money I'd of been tempted. Told myself I wouldn't get a 1 TB SSD until it's $400 or less but that was pretty close.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I saw the 960gb M500 as low as $450 last week. If I had the money I'd of been tempted. Told myself I wouldn't get a 1 TB SSD until it's $400 or less but that was pretty close.




No way in hell we would have got a price like that over here. For starters the same SSD costs $668.47 without any sort of discount - I doubt it would come down that much even in the blackfriday sales - In fact I am 100% sure that 960GB SSDs never even hit the BlackFriday sales over here in the UK cuz i was watching amazon and other retailers like a hawk as i had two weeks off. Even If it was on sale we would probably be talking about $570'ish


----------



## Melvis (Dec 7, 2013)

Id personally go with Plextor Pro or Samsung  Pro or Corsair. They all seem to get good reviews and seem to die the least. My next SSD will be Plextor with 5 yr warranty. Then a Samsung. 

My dad uses a Corsair for the last 12months maybe alittle less and he hasnt had one single issue with it so far, unlike the intel SSD I sold, it died within 3months.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Dec 7, 2013)

Samsung 840 pro/evo


----------



## kalstrand (Dec 8, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No way in hell we would have got a price like that over here. For starters the same SSD costs $668.47 without any sort of discount - I doubt it would come down that much even in the blackfriday sales - In fact I am 100% sure that 960GB SSDs never even hit the BlackFriday sales over here in the UK cuz i was watching amazon and other retailers like a hawk as i had two weeks off. Even If it was on sale we would probably be talking about $570'ish


 
Do they do black Friday in the UK?  I figured it was a very American sale since it falls on a Friday that many people have off due to the holiday the day before.


----------



## BryanBarb (Dec 8, 2013)

Ocz Vertex 4 256GB , thats the fastest.


----------



## Homer_liu (Dec 11, 2013)

I like a enterprise SSD that has a better performance and life cycle. How about the Intel 520 SSD? Indeed, I don't think SSD is so much better than HDD after bootup, if you don't play games on your laptop or tower computer.


----------



## Maleko (Dec 11, 2013)

Samsung 830 256GB was my first SSD and has been in my system for almost a year now and its excellent!


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2013)

BryanBarb said:


> Ocz Vertex 4 256GB , thats the fastest.


 
My Samsung EVO 256GB with RAPID mode enabled is probably faster  Last night I hit over 1000 sequential read AND write during benchmarks.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Dec 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My Samsung EVO 256GB with RAPID mode enabled is probably faster  Last night I hit over 1000 sequential read AND write during benchmarks.



rapid mode helps only for short intervals of sequential reads and writes wich helps not so much with the speed for daily operations like high IOPS do. just my opinion of course

as for what the OP asks, look at my system specs with my 2 raid 0 ssd,s i got the most bang for the buck.


----------



## BryanBarb (Dec 11, 2013)

RCoon said:


> My Samsung EVO 256GB with RAPID mode enabled is probably faster  Last night I hit over 1000 sequential read AND write during benchmarks.



Owke, then your ssd is the fastest...


----------



## Homer_liu (Dec 12, 2013)

If you want to get high data rate, why do you not use the PCIe SSD? For now, many vendors have published the form factor. The data rate is more than 1000MB/s and IOPS is more than 100K.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 12, 2013)

i will personally go Intel, but Samsung, Sandisk and some others looks promissing i had a 830 series myself and it worked great only changed it bcs i got my Intel 520 240gb really cheap.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 12, 2013)

Just get what on sale. I havn't had a bad one yet.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Dec 12, 2013)

Those Kingston SSD's are great. I'm gonna pick one of those up for myself soon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2013)

I like the Crucial M500's.  I'm loving mine, and if the previous generation design of Crucial's (M4) is any indication, I'll get the reliability and longevity out of it that I did my M4.  It's already way faster than a HDD, so getting super-light speeds isn't as important to me as the two factors I mentioned.


----------



## Magic 65 (Jan 4, 2014)

Today Samsung 840 Pro - the best SSD.







OCZ Vector & Vertex 450 - bad choice, too many RMA...


----------

